
Why two alpha males can’t lead a startup as co-founders - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/alpha-males-lead-startup-cofounders
======
sharemywin
I call BS on the first money not being important, especially if your were
covering the other persons bills. A lot of times the venture probably wouldn't
have happened without some cash. He probably just said that so he feels better
about himself for fucking over his first investors AKA family and friends.
That first money is also the first money to say I believe in you and what your
doing. You'd have to be a sociopath not to value that more than anything. YC
would have minimal value if "the I believe in you" factor wasn't a part of it.

